# Colostrum pudding....:(



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2010)

I milked about 3 cups from Jasmine to help feed Cloe's orphans. I knew about not overheating  colostrum or it would turn to pudding. I put my digital thermometer in it and heated on super low with the alarm set at 170 since I was told 175. I dozed off and awoke to the alarm and DH saying "it's done" only to find....pudding.

Can I use it? Blend it with more milk? anything goat related?

or is it cat food?

I really suck at this:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 25, 2010)

Cat food. Sorry.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 25, 2010)

note to self:  dont click on a thread called "colostrom pudding" when i am eating actual chocolate pudding.. ick. i think i'm gonna barf.....


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2010)

oh bummer. Thanks


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2010)

175* seems pretty high. I've always heard 140 for 1 hour is good.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been told:

Heat in double boiler to 138 degrees, then pour into good thermos and let sit for one hour.

We need some old hands to verify this.

DonnaBelle


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 26, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I've been told:
> 
> Heat in double boiler to 138 degrees, then pour into good thermos and let sit for one hour.
> 
> ...


this is what I heard too.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 26, 2010)

They cook with colostrum in England, calling it "beestings."  They make beestings pudding, beestings custard, and many other equally horrifying dishes with it.

They also boil perfectly good meat, sooo....  :/


Sorry you ruined your colostrum, though..  That sucks.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, and in London for breakfast they brought us something called: blood pudding, it was in the shape of a sausage patty.  

It was nasty.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2010)

The cats won't even eat it:/

I guess it was for milk that I was supposed to heat to 175. 
So next time I'll go to 138 and set in thermos for one hour.
Thanks


----------



## chandasue (Mar 26, 2010)

Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats says "Colostrum must be heated (preferably in a double boiler) to at least 135 degrees F but no more than 140 degrees F and held at that temperature for 1 full hour." They also recommend using a thermos.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Chandasue, I knew I read that somewhere!!!!


DonnaBelle


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2010)

I just bought that book and read from cover to cover. How did I miss that? I'd better read it again. I have my mothers memory more and more everyday.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL Pages 170-172.


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 26, 2010)

If you heat goat's milk to 175-180 and pour in vinegar you get cheese, maybe that's where you got the idea to heat it to 175 degrees?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2010)

I spoke with the people who owned Cloe and Jasmine right after Cloe passed away last week. I told them I may be able to get milk from another farm. They told me to heat it to 175 and remove from heat. I'm sure they meant milk and not colostrum:/ my mistake.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey...I'll bet the chickens will love it! I can't let it go to waste..


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry that happened...nothing makes me more frustrated than to ruin a batch of colostrum.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 2, 2010)

The chickens were happy


----------

